# recommend a school in NJ?



## djdoozer1 (May 6, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a BJJ school in New Jersey (southern)?  I finally decided to crosstrain and am looking for a good school in the area.  especially one with multiple programs for people like me who can't train more than 1 or 2x a week.

thanks all


----------

